
Sony tries to upload movie trailer to YouTube, posts entire movie instead - mpweiher
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/07/sony-tries-to-upload-movie-trailer-to-youtube-posts-entire-movie-instead/
======
sudouser
sounds like marketing gimmick

